# Sorority in a Community Tank?



## Oiseau (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi there,

I currently have a 50g tank with two larger fish, who I will be trading in to a place that can care for them properly, that I want to turn into a community tank. I was thinking about some Neon Tetra and Glass Catfish with the possibility of adding in some Harlequin Rasbora and Dwarf Pencilfish.

But recently, I have fallen in love with female betta. (After browsing these forums!) Would I be able to house a sorority in my community tank? Obviously there would be plenty of places for all the fish to hide and plants all around.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Hi Oiseau - Welcome to the forum. Bettas truly are amazing fish. Sororities are a little trickly, especially in a community tank. Bettas are fighting fish and really prefer their own space. Sororities do the best if they're all taken from the same fry and are raised together. However, many people have had success with sororities - but many people have not. I started with a sorority and it didn't work well for me. The girls fought themselves crazy until I couldn't take the carnage anymore. Do a lot more research and then decide. However, the best advice is to just be prepared to have enough tanks to allow them to live separate if it doesn't work out. Good luck and either way, we hope to see you on the forum!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think your plan could work.  I have a small sorority community, with six female bettas, ten tetras and 3 cories. It's working very well so far, with very little aggression. Dense planting is the key.  As long as your tank is well decorated, you have a good chance of it working out, especially if you choose siblings. 
FlowersLegacy has given great advice - a backup plan is always a good idea, and research is key. 

I've attached a picture of my sorority so you can see how dense my planting is.
Bear in mind my experience is unusual - my tank is overstocked and I don't know if my girls are siblings or not, so realistically there should be some aggression. I've just been very lucky.


----------



## Oiseau (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you both.  It'll be a couple months before I can even start my community tank (moving at the end of the month, and then it's Christmas), so I have plenty of time to research and plant/decorate my tank before introducing the fish.

Another question: If I do go ahead with this plan, would it be best to have the other fish in the tank before I introduce the bettas?

(PS. What a lovely tank, Bombalurina!)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you! 
It is a good idea to introduce the bettas last, yes. That way they don't see your other community fish as invading their territory. My girls just treated the embers like they were part of the scenery.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum, they've given you good advice. Just wanted to add that I have a sorority with 2 giant females and 10 regular to small sized females, all halfmoon plakats. I kept a log here if you'd like to see my experiences building a sorority. Many are from the same breeder but are not siblings, and I have exchanged and moved a few girls around as necessary.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=82286


----------



## Oiseau (Nov 8, 2011)

I have your sorority log bookmarked for future reference, though seeing your beautiful girls doesn't help my impatience.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I reckon! I had a look (or an oggle, more like) and nearly drooled on my keyboard. I love my girls dearly, and for petshop girls they are very pretty, but yours are stunning, GreenTea!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I should update it, it's changed a lot! I have more photos of videos of it finished 

That's sweet.


----------

